# Passport



## Praetorian2 (May 20, 2020)

Anyone living in the UK know what the deal is with passport renewals?

My passport is due to expire during this lockdown (very soon it will) and the embassy in London is closed, so what do I do?

I'm a dual national and have been in the UK for about 18 years now and I'm military here, so nothing will affect that side of things but i'd like to keep a valid SA passport since that's my birthplace, been back twice and will in future no doubt have friends and extended family there.

Any guidance appreciated.


----------



## Praetorian2 (May 20, 2020)

ex-military* not current


----------

